# Cichlid Tanks - What are you using for lights?



## boulderer (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm thinking about upgrading my current lighting setup (Stock pair of Power-Glo T8's). I'm open to everything from replacement bulbs, to T5 HO set-up.

What are some ideal set-up's to bring out the best color for Peacock Cichlids?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I found half regular tube of around 6700k and an attinic bulb brought out nice color.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Aqua-Glo Bulbs on my 120G, i felt it brought out the color of my fish compared to the power-glo which seemed a bit too blue and washed out the color of the fish, you will notice it has more of a reddish-purple tone to it. basically covers more of the spectrum of light. that is just my experience, i would like to try T5HO's but its just not in my budget right now...


----------

